# What words do you use to ask for/express a wish to make love/have sex?



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I was mulling over a few threads I'd looked at and people mention this or that phrase about wanting to have sex, and I realised I don't have the foggiest whether everyone's actually asking out loud, in clear English words, or if it's always an 'assumed'. 
Do you launch yourself at your beloved and never mind vocabulary, or what's your (and their) technique if any for saying you fancy a bit?


----------



## Account V2.0 (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you want to go upstairs? I feel like Al Bundy when I say it.


----------



## rikithemonk (Jun 8, 2011)

Depends.

Sometimes it starts with just making out and goes from there without a word. 

When Im asking; 
"Do you want to play?" (Common)
"How about a quickie?" (common in the mornings)
"Hey Sexy, Can I trouble you for a BJ?"
"How about you slide my *** down/into that tight, hot [What im in the mood for] of yours?" (crude can be sexy, but not everyday use)
Ive got several more, but I don't want to be banned.  

When Im offering;
"You look stressed, Care for a nice licking?" (Common)

We've been married forever, so passionate kissing leading to sex isn't real common for us anymore. It does happen, but not near as frequently as with newlyweds.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

I never really verbalized. It wasn't what I said anyway it was what I did. To get the message across I would either strip and curl myself around him or I'd put my hands down the front of his pants, massage him to erection then walk toward the bedroom
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I prefer sign language. I'm good with my hands.

Seriously, don't really think I've ever asked verbally in the last 24years, other than to tell her what I want to do to her when I get home from a business trip. We just have an unspoken agreement that it usually needs to be decided before we go upstairs, through touching or caressing. 

Thinking about it, probably the only verbal part of it is, "I started." So I don't. Still like intimacy, though.


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hm .. tough one. Sometimes, if I'm in the mood and he's still looking at something on this computer, I'd just make fun and say "by god, you men are losers. You have a sexy woman near you and you keep staring at that darn computer". Needless to say in 5 minutes he's showered and in the bed 

Most of the time though I just need to spend more time in the shower and he already gets the idea


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

From both of us:
"Come here!!!"


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

He seems to prefer when I just slyly move my hand down his pants, or up his pant legs if he has shorts on. We have kids, so we will go back and forth like that til the kids are preoccupied for awhile. Usually at night. But if I catch him in the bedroom I'll just force myself on him. (but, of course, you can't force the willing!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Words? Never used words for that purpose until my H introduced me to the concept. Before then it was always just facial expressions, no matter how subtle always seemed to get the message across. And it always worked for my other half. I guess this should have been a red flag for me.

After getting started, yes, there were words. Requests or comments, some of both.

One nonverbal I have yet to try or experience is the chase round the house. I guess houses are getting smaller than they were when my friends' Quebequoise parents would do this and then end up laughing in their bedroom and slam the door shut for a few. I couldn't wait to grow up  Running in the house, cool.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

We say "Do you wanna play?"


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

My husband seems incapable of giving or receiving non-verbal signals of intent, so it's usually mild enuendo like, "do you wanna get naked?"
Or "Do you want to play with me?" "What kind of play?" "Naked playing". Or, "Do you want to come into my room." For a while it was "sexy time" from Borat.

I don't like talk that's too dirty so most of we say to each other is giggly kid stuff. It's fun to be old and still we both laugh about balls or can you hold my banana for me or long, hard, deep used in any context.


----------



## FloridaITguy (Nov 4, 2010)

My wife tells me she 'misses' me. Other than that, I have no idea she wants to.

Ubfortuantly missing me only lasts until she falls asleep, usually on the couch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a feeling some would admit physical came first, even if it was extremely subtle, and that only then would someone verbalise. Thanks everyone, and anyone else keep'em coming! (so to speak)


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

"Do ya wanna go fool around?"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I never ever ask for sex (too proud and arrogant for that), I just do my best to turn her on, then see how long she lasts until she jumps on me hehe... Unfortunately, she jumps on me all the time with routine sex and demands it since marriage so no fun =(

But on a good day, I enjoy the romance and the game, not to mention the tease. I can hold her, kiss her where she loves it, whisper teases, talk dirty, be empathic to her level of arousal, even sometimes then just going about my business making her wonder WTF lol, or moving my hands along her smooth sensitive legs especially on her inner thigh, flirting and teasing with her throughout the day whenever she calls. And I sure as hell would love it if she does more of this in return; wearing nothing but a t-shirt when I come home, teasing me telling me that I can't have her, giving me a peek arousing me then covering it up. 

Makes it more interesting when she plays hard to get, convincing her to relax as I move my hands into her questionable areas, starting to give her pleasure enjoying her soft weak pleas "please stop" which really means "DONT STOP" lol - tone of voice is everything! Talking dirty to her telling her how great I am going to make her feel, giving her the opportunity to use her imagination. Even if she was too busy it never stopped me giving her a loving massage -> also a free ticket to questionable areas too! haha, and the funny thing is, it gets her in the mood making her forget what she's doing lol!

As for words, hell this is weird describing it, I can be stroking her legs, telling her how inviting she is as I move my hand higher, teasing her if she's wet, telling her I'm going to take a peek as I move her panties aside, or running my hands behind her across her collar bone telling her how smooth and soft she is, teasing her about the hardness of her nipples, telling her they are just asking to be felt in my hands as I finally cup them, telling her how lovely she is as I move her hair exposing her neck kissing her. Stuff like that, etc etc, just my style.

*sighs* Good times, from way back when... -.-


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

so.... Random, I gather it's all non-verbal? Guess the answer to my question was 'None', then?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you want me to just go f^ck myself now?


----------



## Soupnutz (Jul 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Do you want me to just go f^ck myself now?


LOL, I want to try that and see where it gets me......which will probably be alone somewhere.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Random, I gather it's all non-verbal? Guess the answer to my question was 'None', then?


 Erm, kinda both lol



> Do you want me to just go f^ck myself now?


Heh when the missus and I fight about sex I did tell her a few times in the past "Go f^ck yourself for crying out loud you got plenty of toys to play with" lol
Gets her really really... crazily mad!


----------



## mayatatia (Jul 3, 2011)

No one has mentioned the Neanderthal request ----> "I'm horny! Woman! Here!"


----------

